# FYI: the complete Gould plays Bach set to be re-released August.



## ACRATONE (Jul 21, 2020)

I do apologize if this is known by everyone already. I did do a search on the forum, but could have missed the boat.

You can preorder at the obvious sites. It runs under $100. I happen to think Gould was the greatest, so to me this Sony set will be a bargain with about 3 dozen discs. Sony is packaging the CD's in LP jacket facsimiles, like that last time. I hope the packaging is as good overall as that one.

I've been waiting for this :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I have these recordings but no doubt they will benefit from a remaster


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

Sony hoping to squeeze a few more drops of milk from that well-wrung teat, I see.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*FYI: the complete Gould plays Bach set to be re-released August.*

I already have the _Glenn Gould Remastered - The Complete Columbia Album Collection_









which I suspect contains these Bach recordings.

But, at present I'm more interested in recordings made by an _incomplete_ Gould (or is that a _partial _Gould?). But then maybe these Bach recordings qualify. I suspect Glenn uses 10 fingers and a pedal foot on occasion, so that isn't really _all_ of Mr. Gould. (Do we really want recordings made by _all_ of Mr. Gould?) Then again, maybe the "complete Gould" refers to that he also plays with his vocal chords, tongue, head. That actually makes him a _more_ complete player than most pianists, who _do_ use only ten fingers and a pedal foot. So maybe Gould really is "complete" and all those other guys an' gals are the "incomplete" pianists.

I suspect we'd have a rather incomplete Gould if the pianist did not have his special chair, but I believe I pondered that topic in another thread on this Forum.


----------



## PierreN (Aug 4, 2013)

SONNET CLV said:


> I suspect Glenn uses 10 fingers and a pedal foot on occasion, so that isn't really _all_ of Mr. Gould. (Do we really want recordings made by _all_ of Mr. Gould?)


Which may be why they released a set of Glenn Gould remastered. Remastering Glenn Gould was a process that might have involved removing unnecessary bits from Mr. Gould.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

There was a thread a while back about what makes a performer legendary. Having his/her recordings re-released every few years helps.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

larold said:


> There was a thread a while back about what makes a performer legendary. Having his/her recordings re-released every few years helps.


It's like buying blue chip stocks. Nothing new but always reliable.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket (Aug 1, 2020)

I am very pleased with this set. The packaging with the LP facsimilies is nice, it's got a nice book that includes an essay as well as the liner notes (the analysis of the pieces is well worth reading). You also get two Beethoven piano concertos (1 w/ Golschmann CSO; 2 w/ Bernstein CSO) as an added bonus of sorts because they were on the same LPs as two of the Bach concertos. I think the sound quality is quite good too. I'm enjoying it very much.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

larold said:


> There was a thread a while back about what makes a performer legendary. Having his/her recordings re-released every few years helps.


They wouldn't do it without a demand for it though.


----------

